# white pine



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

i planted some white pine trees up at my propertyaround the middle of may in mid michigan. i went back up last week to check on thngs and noticed the needles on the white pine are turning brown, is this something to be worried about? what would cause this?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure, I do know the white pines lose their older years needles in the fall. Are those new needles or old?

the tree on the bottom looks too dry, the needles go down vs up on the branch. I would try to mulch around them with leaves or other pine needles to keep the moisture in. If its dying from being dry, there's not much you can do to save it.

I saw a pict that some whites in the mountains turn brown red, at the tips and they call it "Ozone damage" ... but sounds like a fancy name for "we-don't-know-what-the-heck-causes-it"!

Of all the tree species, white pine is probably the most susceptible to air pollution. Typical symptoms are yellow, red, or brown tips on current-year needles, often preceded by yellow flecks, stipples, or bands 
Ozone and sulfur dioxide are the apparent causes of this damage. 

At times, white pine may be affected by winter injury, but this can usually be distinguished from air pollution injury by the unaffected foliage protected by snow near the ground line.

http://www.ncrs.fs.fed.us/epubs/pgctree/pgctree.html#wp2


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

When moving trees they are often susceptible to transplant shock for up to 3 years. Keep the plants as healthy as possible and they will recover. You may loose some of the limbs but they should be just fine.


----------



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

should i fertilize them or would this be bad since this i just planted them. i can only do so much considering my property is 3 hours away hoping nature will help with teh water


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually seedlings have a better survrial rate than transplants.I had 3350 planted a few years ago and the deer tend to pull up the trees and expose the roots causing them to die.Over the three years,i had over 28,000 seedlings planted on the farm.The week die and the strong survive,lol.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like u have sandy soil water drains right thru 2" of mulch would help some,also try transplant saloution u can pour this over the top as well as on the ground helps with shock...fertilizer use the spikes in three areas around the drip edge..u will find water is the key maybe gator bags on them if u cant be there to water...G/L Mark


----------



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

i heard cutting a peice of carpet about 1 ft x1 ft and putting it under the tree helps hold the moisture should i try this


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

nvrhapy said:


> i heard cutting a peice of carpet about 1 ft x1 ft and putting it under the tree helps hold the moisture should i try this


 It does help hold the moisture but 2" mulch would be a better idea it allows air flow and will help keep the weeds down + it remediates making better soil...


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

remember white pine is a shallow root conifer planted in sandy soil will add to tough early establishment. the suggestion to add mulch is excellent just remember to clear it away from the trunk. My wife even raked surrounding leaves as mulch around the base we never had problems establishing using the mulch base method.
You will see young WP's brown out in spots as it going through it's shock period. your pictures really do not look too bad, mulch would really help ensure moist feet even during droughty times. good luck


----------

